# Neon Tetra's and Rainbowfish



## pixelcrayon (Mar 24, 2004)

i have rainbows and you know how those guys eat. very strong fish. i also have tiger barbs in the same tank and im worried that theyre not getting enough to eat. i think the neon tetras will have a difficult time getting to the food. and there might be a tendency to overfeed the tank just so they can get some food.


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

pixelcrayon said:


> i have rainbows and you know how those guys eat. very strong fish. i also have tiger barbs in the same tank and im worried that theyre not getting enough to eat. i think the neon tetras will have a difficult time getting to the food. and there might be a tendency to overfeed the tank just so they can get some food.


Thats what I was afraid of. I have seen some very small grain food for Tetras, I would (I was hoping to hear) that the Rainbows would pass this by.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

You could try using a floating feed ring and grinding some of the flakes really fine. I have a tank with some Congo and Cardinal tetras and while the Congos are making their runs to the surface it'll start raining down the small flakes which allows the Cardinals to dine more toward the mid/bottom of the tank.


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually last weekend we added a small school of 6 to the tank and surprisingly they are right in there with the rainbows during feeding. I make an effort to break up some flake with my fingers for them. The rainbows seem to leave the real small stuff alone for them and the Neons are not at all intimidated by the fast feeding of the Rainbows. So far very good and my wife is very happy.


----------



## urbanspectrum (Feb 19, 2004)

I would feed one side of the tank 1st when the rainbows are at top feeding, I would then feed the other side of the tank, it might take a bit for the fish to get used to it but it should work out fine. :wink:


----------

